# 1533 massy



## Bison (Feb 11, 2020)

i have a 1533 massy that is consuming oil fast it will use a quart of oil in a minute.... no signs of leakage , no oil in the water or fuel. Can it be going into the transmission or hydraulic


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome Bison. I'd be checking the dipsticks for the trans/hyd and see if they are over filled and what the oil looks like. If you have a rear engine oil seal leak, it could be passing thru. Seems like a lot of oil though!?!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U didnt mention smoke..??


----------



## Bison (Feb 11, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> U didnt mention smoke..??


No smoke


----------



## Bison (Feb 11, 2020)

Bison said:


> No smoke


The tractor has a hydrostatic trans


----------



## Bison (Feb 11, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome Bison. I'd be checking the dipsticks for the trans/hyd and see if they are over filled and what the oil looks like. If you have a rear engine oil seal leak, it could be passing thru. Seems like a lot of oil though!?!


No dip stick on the hydraulic just a site window


----------



## Bison (Feb 11, 2020)

Bison said:


> No dip stick on the hydraulic just a site window


I used up around 4 quarts of oil in about 15 minutes... oil in the site window looks clean... the motor oil was dirty.


----------



## Bison (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone!! We found those tractors will pressurize the base and blow the rear main seal totally out and will fill the housing were the clutch would normally be


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bison said:


> Thanks everyone!! We found those tractors will pressurize the base and blow the rear main seal totally out and will fill the housing were the clutch would normally be


Ewww.....


----------



## MB farmer (May 19, 2020)

Bison said:


> Thanks everyone!! We found those tractors will pressurize the base and blow the rear main seal totally out and will fill the housing were the clutch would normally be


----------



## MB farmer (May 19, 2020)

So Bison what did you need to do?
I would think split the tractor and replace but any idea of hours


----------

